# Mailman Came...



## Ben Holt (Feb 8, 2016)

what can i save this for? Any thoughts? I dont know if a pen can be pulled out of here.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 8, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> what can i save this for? Any thoughts? I dont know if a pen can be pulled out of here.
> 
> View attachment 96849


Deminsions


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 8, 2016)

roughly 2 1/8 x 2 x .5


----------



## Tclem (Feb 8, 2016)

Probably get a couple blanks off the ends but have to be careful. You need to get more of it


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Probably get a couple blanks off the ends but have to be careful. You need to get more of it



I'd love to but this stuff is pricey.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 8, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> I'd love to but this stuff is pricey.


Yep it is. If you can even find it


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 8, 2016)

That 0.5" is the tricky part, it's mathematically possible to make some pen kits from it, but everything has to be dead on accurate (drilling perfectly centered, etc).

I think you'd be better off using it to make other things -- for example, cabochons (end buttons) for pen caps, jewelry like earrings, inlay items for lidded boxes.

Or go for it ... you won't know if you can make a pen from it till you try

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 8, 2016)

Another option to stretch it out is to laminate pieces of wood or acrylic on to the ends to give you a longer blank. If you pick something with a complementary color it looks really nice.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Another option to stretch it out is to laminate pieces of wood or acrylic on to the ends to give you a longer blank. If you pick something with a complementary color it looks really nice.



Now this is a great idea. Make a blank using boring acrylic acetate, or wood. Turn back just under a half inch at each end of the tube, then glue on a piece of Fordite to replace the part you turned away. You have to flatten the face that will be glued against the wood (to avoid nasty looking gaps) but it could look superb.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 8, 2016)

(the Fordite would be sideways on, i.e. going across the barrel so you'd see the "end grain" of the layers when it's turned down and assembled)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry but you guys lost me...it doesn't take much. If you guys come up with the best option, could I get you to make the blanks?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 8, 2016)

You may also want to set this aside till you feel you are comfortable turning pens. Remember. Drill slowwwwwwwwwwwwww

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 8, 2016)

I have to agree with Tony, Set it aside until you've got a bit of turning and working with fragile acrylics before tackling it. I'd hate to see you wreck such a neat piece of material. Get to the point you are comfortable with Inlace Acrylics (Those tend to be pretty brittle and once you have those down you should be comfortable tackling the Fordite)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah I don't plan on messing with it for awhile. So if I understand you correctly, I should use a holesaw?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 8, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Yeah I don't plan on messing with it for awhile. So if I understand you correctly, I should use a holesaw?



No, I would cut it into whatever pieces you are going to use with a Bandsaw with a fine blade on it or even a hacksaw or fine tooth pull saw and then I drill most things with a brad point bit.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 8, 2016)

Here's an example of what I was thinking about ... from the IAP website.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 8, 2016)

So one other question. The other reason I got this was to hopefully make my wife a ring. However, the one that I found, it looked like the fordite was over a SS ring. Anyone have experience with ring making?


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 8, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> So one other question. The other reason I got this was to hopefully make my wife a ring. However, the one that I found, it looked like the fordite was over a SS ring. Anyone have experience with ring making?



Check out @BangleGuy -- he makes cores for bangles and rings, that might be what you saw pix of ... LINK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 9, 2016)

Detroit Agate can be really fragile/brittle to work with.
Give yourself lots of time.

Les


----------

